# What drugs have you done in your life?



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is not a thread to brag about how to do drugs, I just wanna know what drugs some members have done, what they had problems with, and how it effected their lives. If people start posting about how to prepare a herion needle, im gonna break skulls.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

every thing except the heroin (dont like the needle) i was a table user for a long

time (if some one ploped it on the table id use it what ever it was) stuck with pot

on a regular basis till i joined the army havent smoke now in over 2 years now

the only thing i do is beer but i been sick and havent had one of those in months

but durgs didnt affect my life or my goals in any way (if you control the addiction

it cant control you) to be honest the only drug that affected me the most was beer

when i got my dui it set me back a year in goin back to school after the army and

cigarattes (would evetuly killed me) but i got sick and couldnt smoke now i cant

stand em. and im startin to like vicodin alot right now they acctually help with my

breathing some how


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

The only drugs i have done are weed, pain killers, speed. I usta smoke a lot but i havent smoked in like a year and a half, the only thing i do now is booze. When i was younger i used to be a pothead, when i smoked i had no motivation and all i did was sit on my ass. The only thing i will do now is drink.


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

Done weed, shrooms, crack/chewy, Ex.... gotta say that out of what I've done, I only like x. I've been clean for months now (friends made me quit) and although I do miss the x a bit, I'm not going back. All in all, I've learned these things:

X = sex in a pill... sometimes literally
weed = overhyped, gay bullshit. I HATE weed.
Shrooms - quite the experience, but not for me... hallu's aren't my thing...
crack/chewy - even though it had a bit of weed mixed with it, still scary strong, fucked me up big time.... but fun all the same.

Never been addicted to any of them, but I think I came dangerously close to addiction with X.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I havent really tried any drugs, well, I've smoked weed a few times, but that doesnt do anything for me.

I have a question for some of the (former)users here, why would you waste your money on it, to just come down off the high and do it all over again?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Beer and I have tried pot maybe 5 times max. Neither has affected my life at all. If anything they help you live your life better. For instance, at a party or gathering beer can help an uptight person loosen up a bit and have more fun. Pot can also do the same when used sparingly.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Cigarettes aren't a drug?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

weed ,speed ,magic mushrooms weed has chilled me out i used to be into all sorts of crime i ve smoked for over 4 years and now i stay out of bother and have done a IT course and my future looks bright


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

All I've ever used is cannabis (both weed and hash) - I still smoke it quite often, but not nearly as much as I used to.
It never has affected my functioning in any way: as a matter of fact, I prefer it above alcohol, since it doesn't cause hang-overs.
All it does is giving me trouble getting up and waking up properly in the morning: but that's nothing unusual, because every morning I'm tired anyways - until I have finished my 3rd coffee, I'm stuck in second gear, cannabis or not....

Other than that, I've never tried anything else - in my whole life, I have taken about 10 or 15 asperines, and that's all I've ever taken as far as medicines go.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

jimbo Posted on Apr 6 2004, 06:23 PM 
[/QUOTE]I havent really tried any drugs, well, I've smoked weed a few times, but that doesnt do anything for me.

I have a question for some of the (former)users here, why would you waste your money on it, to just come down off the high and do it all over again?


> Why do people drink , get polluted , pass out , wake up sometime later feeling like crap and then do it all over again? Its another form of escape from everyday reality.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

jimbo said:


> I havent really tried any drugs, well, I've smoked weed a few times, but that doesnt do anything for me.
> 
> I have a question for some of the (former)users here, why would you waste your money on it, to just come down off the high and do it all over again?


 i dont know to be honest with you i just really like the different feeling i got from

the different drugs i was a BIG fan of the shrooms and acid sh*t made me happy

to no extent had the kool aid grin and it wouldnt go away it was just so much fun

it would be nice to have all that money i could have my chopper and a truck by

now







but i dont regret anything i ve done i consider myself a success

i have a job i love and pays real well a car and a place to lay my head at night


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I have a clear record and plan to keep it that way.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Such a long list, let's just say about everything except heroin and LSD. I am willing to try anything at least once, and a lot more if I like it.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have been a fan of many different drugs over my life. Coke was huge when i was in HS and I did my share. Acid and shrooms were cool, but the drug of choise for me was weed. Im not sure how it effected the path I choose in life, I was stoned every day for probably 13 years so your guess is as good as mine. I havent been stoned...on a regular basis...in probably 3 years because the bud where I am living is really not worth it. I do think it probably had an effect on my motivation, but I did graduate from college with a 3.5 durring my stoner years. The difference was that I didnt get stoned until I had everything done that I needed to do, be that studying for a test or working. Priorities need to be set but I am a huge fan of my free time and will always handle it as I choose.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I drank a couple times but beer tastes like ass and when I drank 72 oz. of Smirnoff Ice(6 pack of 12 oz. bottles) for my first time trying to get drunk I never touched liquor again. I felt like I crapped my brains out through my mouth that day.

I smoked weed pretty much twice a day for like 4 months straight. I had incredibly easy access to it (mostly free) but luckily my brother didn't help it. I love the smell and taste of it though. But since the summer I haven't even held a bag in my hands. Beause when I started working out and found myself getting winded and tired my brother came up to me and was like "You douchebag I know what you've been doing, remember you buy from my friends and they tell me sh*t" I went "So you do too" "He goes "yeah when I was a fuckin senior not an 8th grader you piece of sh*t" He then told me how he's cut back because he has to get his priorities straight. He then told me a few words I'll never forget "Dude, you keep doing this sh*t and you're gonna be fucked, like I mean you won't be even as half as smart as you are, physically you'll be wrecked and I will beat the sh*t out of you if I hear you're doing this again" So then I stopped and strated playing football and concentrating on schoool....but I kind of wish I never smoked because I really do feel it's affected my intelligence a little bit....like math was a complete breeze to me but lately I found out that I actually have to work to maintain good grades...

Oh well I'm just glad my brother stopped me cause that night when he talked to me I was going to my friends house and we were gonna do coke and shrooms....sometimes you do have to listen, it does make a difference. Now my friends are really pyscologically dependent on this sh*t and I'm glad I stopped before it got out of hand. That's pretty much all that it's affected me.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

My drug using days started in hs when I started smoking blunts. I owuld do it on occassions until I finally hit college when I went crazy. I smoked almost everyday for about a year and a half. I then experimented with tweak (maybe about 10 times) and I also sniffed a few lines. I tried crack once but that was it. Drugs affected me in a major way. It basically controlled my life and I stopped going to school. All my money went to drugs and I only hung out with people who did drugs. One day I hit rock bottom and decided to do something about my life. I looked back at how well I did in highschool (graduated with highest honors) and realized what a fool I was. The turning point in my life was when I decided to move down to socal to get my priorities straight. My brother helped my out big time but it was my gf that helped me to become the responsible person I am today.

I am no longer using drugs (been over 4 years) and all I do is drink on occassions when I'm hangin out with some friends. I now have a sense of direction and I am currently studying to become a nurse.

I don't regret what I did because it was a learning experience for me. It's a reminder of what not to do and I thank God everyday for giving me the strength to realize all of my mistakes.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I have a clear record and plan to keep it that way.


 same here...other than the odd drink i don't do any drugs, and never drink too much.

i find i don't have to drink or take drugs to enjoy myself, or 'escape from the world'!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> i find i don't have to drink or take drugs to enjoy myself, or 'escape from the world'!


 I did it cause I was bored....escape from the world?? Lol my life was pretty good.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i did em cause i justed liked gettin fuct up


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

just weed and shrooms. I didnt try smoking pot until i was a senior in HS. The first time i tried it I was laughing uncontrollably and felt really really really good. So i did it every weekend at first, then i started doing it every single day. After a year of smoking nonstop i got to the point where smoking wasnt fun anymore and every time i smoked i got depressed. So i quit and havent smoked for 6 months.

I have done shrooms 4 times. They are fun when you see visuals and things like that, but the trips can be very intense at times. I dont really care too much for them.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> I did it cause I was bored....escape from the world?? Lol my life was pretty good.


 i actually meant to say to escape from reality, as someone said further up! world, reality....same thing


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

No I know, but I still didn't smoke for those reasons....to me those sound stupid but then again mine must sound retarded.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

im all about alcohol and weed, and woobangers once in a while. none of that other sh*t. hasnt really affected me, gotten me in some trouble of course but nothing life threatening or anything like that. i can control myself


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I use to smoke lots of weed through 6grade to first year College. I would be stoned before class, lunch and afterschool. A funny thing is that I graduated through HS with Honors. For some reason I just stopped and it seems that weed doesn't have the same affect it did in HS. Then in College I did Xtacy maybe 15-20 times. I quit that cuz when you go down, you go down. Now I stick with good ol Alcohol and I love it.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm proud to say I haven't done a sinlge drug... that's if drinking doesn't count..


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

My drug of choice is Poon! I am goddamn addicted to it man.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Tried weed a coupple times and hated it just like I knew I would. I don't wans to smoke anythig and week made me sick as all hell. Shroomed 3-4 times but stoped after I acctually Triped....The bathroom floor what swerling and looked like a T.V. snowing..Not fun at all. Tried X, it was fun but TOO dangerouse for me to bother again. Speed and ritalin is a waste. 
2 summers ago I droped 4-8K (I'll never really know) on coke in 5 months. NOT cool. I got out of that BS and do it occationally 1 every 1-3 months now. If you can do more than a 8ball a night and still function.....your in trouble deep


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

ex weed uusers only like 20 times and a total of maybe 7-8 diem bags

(iwas a p*ssy smoker) u smoked in 6th grade now tahts fuckd up

smirnoff isnt the best to get u drunk

ive gotten completelywasted by drinkin 24 fluid ounces of beer in 20 seconds

^taht wuill geet u fucked up then u sip on the smiornoff triple blac (that shits real good when ur drunk)


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Well, Here goes.
Growing up in the early 80's and on through the 90's I indulged in just about everything I could legally obtain (legally meaning I didn't steal , rob or scam people to get them) 
Drinking was the start of it and some weed at first , I tried cocaine in about 1985 for the first time, it was a great drug but the supply wasn't that great then so I was cannabis user oil hash or plain old weed and beer until the early 90's with the odd hit of acid and mescaline when it was around .
In the early 90's friends were dealing relatively large amounts of cocaine , I was tight with everyone and managed to get up to about 7-14 grams a week of blow , that sh*t fucks you up, thinking changes and you change.... It's death..My first time rocking it scared the f*ck out of me and I knew I couldn't rock it again)
I ended up in trouble and very very sick as a result of my drinking drug use and after smashing into my "bottom" I've managed to string together almost 6 years straight and sober time...with help from AA and friends.
If I could change one thing in my life, I'd of never tried my first recreational drug...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I prefer constructive instead of destructive drugs.. luckily thanks to a rather large loop hole in some goverment documents a nice substance called Methyl-1-Testosterone is legal for the time being... and insanely potent.

the older 1-testosterone is chemically identical to Primobolan as far as all functioning groups are concernd. This stuff provides and awesome feeling, however you can absolutely not drink any alcohol or take drugs while your on it. Never a problem for me as i do neither.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

if you consider alcohol and tobacco drugs i used those....

weed
xtasy
lsd thats about

i used them to do them to have fun, and it didnt effect my life at all...but since im older i wouldnt touch the stuff again


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

I pop a tylenol pill or two every once in awhile.... as far as how it has affected my life.... well its a damn good head ache curer. Like the "t_h_e_s_a_c_k" I have never done drugs of 'any kind' hopefully never will. Don't have the money, will, or contacts. Just curious why do you ask Xenon? Well, good day all.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

weed,booze,alot of coke,alot of Meth,pain killers,and acid.....that was the college days though...now all I do is drink and in about the last 6 months I have been doing less and less of that aswell...growing up sux









my opinion on coke and Meth is you have 3 basic choices over time...1.Quit 2.Prison 3.Die whne you use these drugs heavy there is no gray area


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Pot
cannibis
meth
LSD
POP
PCP
Shrooms
gotten high on about anything that can make you high

I also used to sniffe gasoline but this was back in the summer before 7th grade and i thought my life really sucked and i was depressed, i am still depressed sometimes but i used drugs to get awawy from it all, my family, my world

but believe it or not i have never ever touched tobacco, never ever wanted to

my friend went to rehab for having some of the parts nessecry for making meth lab in his locker believe it or not and was expelled

i have been clean for about a month but i still wish for the occsonal bong passin every once in a while when i am down

but LSD was the worst, it made me feel great and i would see what ever i had wanted to see. even though i tried it twice i still get flashbacks every once in a while and will just be chillin in school and start seeing crazy stuff

never done coke, heroin, X, most deadly drugs

but if i could go back into time, i would do it all over again, i loved it

i was a stoner, and will always be a stoner


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i was a clean person until i met my bf 12 years ago.....

i still smoke weed, doesnt effect my life in anyway at all. i prefer this over drinking anyday of the week.

my fav was meth (i tell you i lost some weight and im not a small person, average size), dont do it anymore.
did coke- sniffed and smoked, waste of time and money. dont do it anymore
LSD-i had a blast, did with paper and liquid, but since its been a while since ive done it, i probably wont do again.
shrooms- found out i was allegeric to them the hard way.
herion-never tried it, dont like needles and was told bad things about it.
some minor prescription drugs.

i never lost a job, been in trouble twice (party to crime) and plan not to get in trouble again. im getting my piorties staight and so far so good


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> This is not a thread to brag about how to do drugs, I just wanna know what drugs some members have done, what they had problems with, and how it effected their lives. If people start posting about how to prepare a herion needle, im gonna break skulls.


 what have you abused in the past or present, spill it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I have been a fan of many different drugs over my life. Coke was huge when i was in HS and I did my share. Acid and shrooms were cool, but the drug of choise for me was weed. Im not sure how it effected the path I choose in life, I was stoned every day for probably 13 years so your guess is as good as mine. I havent been stoned...on a regular basis...in probably 3 years because the bud where I am living is really not worth it. I do think it probably had an effect on my motivation, but I did graduate from college with a 3.5 durring my stoner years. The difference was that I didnt get stoned until I had everything done that I needed to do, be that studying for a test or working. Priorities need to be set but I am a huge fan of my free time and will always handle it as I choose.


 so that mean no all nighters this week


----------



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

me and dunnoe be hittin dat chronic lolz


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> my friend went to rehab for having a meth lab in his locker believe it or not and was sent expelled and went away, stopped that stuff after that


 Ok. If your friend had a meth lab in his locker, he would need a big locker. You would need camp fuel iodine gasoline drain cleaner and cold medicine. Thats a lot to fit in a middle school sized locker. He would also have to mix it which I'm pretty sure thats hard to do during passing periods let alone cameras I'm sure would almost make this an impossible feat to pull off. Over 200 explosions and fires were caused by Meth labs. They wouldn't just expell your friend. They would press for him to be trialed as an adult. And your in 8th grade. The meth process IMO would need someone with a little more education and brains than that. Someone dumb enough to keep it in their supposed locker probably would have set the school on fire by now. Oh yes lets not forget that 8th grader would need about three thousand dollars worth of supplies in glass ware and ingredients. Hey lets not forget that the exposure to chemicals i.e. acetate and mercuric acid would put the whole school in risk and your friend would no doubt be charged with public endangerment. Ain't gotta lie to kick it lu.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

boat loads of coke
ton of weed
used to drink 4-5 30 packs of beer a week
my buddy had unlimtied Rx to vicodin, so I did a t on of that
a lot of morhpine pills
collatapins like it was my job
a lot of perc's
about 4 sheets of lsd
a lot of boomers

now I drink beers from time to time and smoke some green, besides that I'm clean...and I'm glad for it.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

The closest thing I've ever gotten to doing drugs was a script for oxycodone when I had kidney stones...that's it. Other than that, I've never even tried a cigarette...guess the idea of introducing carcingogens into my lungs has kept me turned off from it...that or because I watched my grandfather slowly die over the course of about five years from ephysema. He basically drowned in his own fluids...


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Not too heavy of a drug user. Smoked a lot of pot in high school and up til about 2 weeks ago, I'm a senior in college now. Shroomed once and had the worst time of my life, it was pretty F-ed up. Now I just drink lots of beer and hard A. I'm sad that selling everclear in Washington state is illegal or soemthin, so my friend grabs it for me when he's in montana. 24oz of beer in 20 secs gettin you f-ed up? thats rediculous. we hit beer bongs at school that hold 4 beers and you chug that sh*t as fast as possible. granted you dont feel so good with a full ass stomach, but later on after a few more beers you're feelin fine! My drink of choice is bull blasters, or Jaeger bombs. It's a drop shot of Jaeger in a half can of red bull, the mix of getting drunk and hyper at the same time is funny. dont get me wrong, other drinks are wonderful, flaming Dr. Peppers, coke and rum (good for chillin), screwdrivers occasionally (not a fan of vodka but its all one of my friends can drink) or just straight shots. As for beer, Fat Tire all the way man. The way I see it is if you are responsible with what you do, then do it. Its only when you are not responsible that bad sh*t happens, so watch what you do and know your limits... I hate to sound like a parent but I believe it's true. Other than that, Happy Drinking!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > my friend went to rehab for having a meth lab in his locker believe it or not and was sent expelled and went away, stopped that stuff after that
> ...


 I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > my friend went to rehab for having a meth lab in his locker believe it or not and was sent expelled and went away, stopped that stuff after that
> ...


 i should have re-write that, in his locker he had a lot of the glass and some small amounts of chems. not enough to make meth but he was suspected of making meth. it was also one of thsoe out door schools where the class rooms are little portable buildings so he could go to his locker freely during the weekend

i never sawy any of this, i just heard it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > my friend went to rehab for having a meth lab in his locker believe it or not and was sent expelled and went away, stopped that stuff after that
> ...


 ...I love you.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Back then, it was weed and speed. But i prefer weed. It makes me happy. Right now, i narrowed down to alcohol.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Firstly I gotta say, PROPS to those who've gotten off whatever sh*t they were on and lead a clean life









I live in the weed capital of the universe. If someone was to take an anonymous poll at British Columbian highschools, they would find that at least 80% of students have and are weed smokers. Needless to say, I've smoked a whole lotta pot.

I believe that you cannot judge something till you've tried it... unfortuneatly I applied this philosophy to drugs, and any reasonable person would know that its the exception to the rule. I've tried coke, acid, ecstacy, speed, and smoked crack once. I also bought heroin once and was going to try it, but thankfully my closest friends would not do it with me, so we sold it for a profit and smoked more weed.

The negative effect drug use has had on my life includes; some very poor highschool grades (later affecting my career choices), lots of bruises and cuts, loss of close friends, and one very smashed up car that fortuneatly I walked away from. People will always do whatever they want to do, no matter what society tells them, or warns them of. Thankfully I came out of it in one piece, and am a better and wiser person because of it.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have never drank or done drugs in my life.


----------



## hungryboi (Jun 6, 2003)

never did any drugs. drank a little but never got drunk


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

abused weed for about 5 years now smoked all kinds of weed hash/bongs pipes blunts joints .all that sh*t and done gas for a while to but had a bad time so never done it agian .i smoke but really wana stop.....and drink but not all the time


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

ashish and marijwana...did only a few times I really dont like drugs..
I live surrounded by friends who are on anything.. my ex was even in heroin (not in veins) when I met him..

I'm just so tired of drugs..


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

What are drugs?


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> ashish and marijwana...did only a few times I really dont like drugs..
> I live surrounded by friends who are on anything.. my ex was even in heroin (not in veins) when I met him..
> 
> I'm just so tired of drugs..


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

You name it and i've probably used it. I would try anything just about for a new kind of high. What scared me straight though we heroin. That was a high that I liked way to much and I knew that I could become addicted very quickly and from what i've heard once you are hooked on it, it is very hard to get off of it. So the day after I tried it I quit everything cold turkey and believe me it wasn't easy but it was well worth it to get my life back on track. I have been clean now totally for about 5yrs and now the worst thing I do is drink caffeine and smoke the occassional cigarette.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've had a couple wine coolers... never have drank a bottle of beer in my life, and never have done illegal drugs either.

Only drug I'm guilty of abusing is the internet. Thats arguably got to be as bad as any other drug out there. Has seriously damaged my GPA via lack of desire to study, made me virtually 100% prude (1 lay shy of being a virgin, never have had a gf in my life) and is a cause of constant sleep loss. Been addicted for... *thinking*.... 6 years and still going


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

weed
tons of E
acid
shrooms
weed
coke
random pills
whiskey/vodka/beer/wine

I think I'm gonna stick to the booze though. Haven't done anything else in months.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> and all of these drugs have put me in a postion as the youngest CEO of one of the biggest fourtune 500 companies.





«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> iam an electrician and i love it 353 bitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, what company are you CEO of again.....


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

> I live in the weed capital of the universe


I think I life there









I smoke weed and hasj, just for fun to laugh with my m8s and stuff



> Other than that, I've never tried anything else - in my whole life, I have taken about 10 or 15 asperines, and that's all I've ever taken as far as medicines go.


This goes for me too, dont like them asperines









I find it funny that we are known for our drug policy and that most of you did and do more types of drugs then we do. Don't get me wrong we have hard drugs users.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > and all of these drugs have put me in a postion as the youngest CEO of one of the biggest fourtune 500 companies.
> ...


 oh yeah.. please let me know what coporation so i can make sure never to buy its stock...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

it would not be right for me to post on this thread.....but needless to say i have cleaned up and live a great and productive life.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damn pbyte, you lie worse than Sweet Lu used to a couple months back.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i've drank alcohol a few times but thats it, oh i've taken cold medicine, but not too much of it or anything, lol


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

I've done, weed, and extacy of all sort, shroom, beedis.

None has affected my life... or that i notice. I've done all because of experimental reasons and what not. I dont do it anymore.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Damn pbyte, you lie worse than Sweet Lu used to a couple months back.


 I just can't believe that he thought people would think he is CEO of one of the largest fortune 500 companies!

I mean firstly do you think a CEO would talk and act like a









Also, do you think they would post about what drugs they have taken when if something like that got out they would be fired and the press have a field day!

Also, do you not think he would have a huge tank with the biggest P's seems he earns millions (OK, thats what I would have!)

And mainly he wouldnt have the time to be posting on P-Fury. My dad is the owner and CEO of one of the largest IFA's in the UK and I know for sure he hasnt the time so a CEO of a fortune 500 company certianly wouldnt!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> I prefer constructive instead of destructive drugs.. luckily thanks to a rather large loop hole in some goverment documents a nice substance called Methyl-1-Testosterone is legal for the time being... and insanely potent.
> 
> the older 1-testosterone is chemically identical to Primobolan as far as all functioning groups are concernd. This stuff provides and awesome feeling, however you can absolutely not drink any alcohol or take drugs while your on it. Never a problem for me as i do neither.


 This is used for body building correct? What are the side effects?


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)




----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

> What are you trying to say? an electrician cant be a ceo of a company?


N1, tell them!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Never mind, you got proved wrong thats all.

No more derailing. Mike will chop your balls off.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)




----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

don't you guys get it?

Pbyte is a CEO

c*ck Eating Officer


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

521 1N5 u dick ride jim morrison u hommo, did u cry when he died?lol,


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

F*ck you. Jim Morrison was great you little troll.

Enough derailing. So did anyone have a family member die from x or something?


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> 521 1N5 u dick ride jim morrison u hommo, did u cry when he died?lol,


 I wasnt alive when he died...However sometime when I am reading his poetry or listen the music I get emotional.

but at least I don't come on here and say I was alive, or that I don't cry. I'm not an e-liar like you.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> F*ck you. Jim Morrison was great you little troll.
> 
> Enough derailing. So did anyone have a family member die from x or something?


 I saw a kid at a party OD on X once, they took him out in a strecher, I took the same pills as he did, so I was freaking out. He didn't die though. Needless to say I do not miss those days.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > F*ck you. Jim Morrison was great you little troll.
> ...


 Yeah, my friend was telling a couple months back he was at this party and one of the kids there starting bugging out on X and got really like paranoid. So some other kids were making fun of him and was like dude I fucked your girl and mom!! And my friend nicky went to say after heleft he got a call from this kid frank.....apparently the kid on X got so depressed he killed himself.

The kid was on X and coke or shrooms and coke not sure..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> don't you guys get it?
> 
> Pbyte is a CEO
> 
> c*ck Eating Officer


 haha, I think you got it in one!

No offence PByte, but if you were CEO you wouldnt actually be an electrician, you would be into business! Who the hell is a CEO of a fortune 500 company but still an electrician!!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> So did anyone have a family member die from x or something?


I think when i was a sophomore in Hs there was a girl who died from bad x. I didnt know the girl who died, but i know the girl who took the other half. The guy who sold it is now in jail


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i've tried a few in the past, had a 3 month problem with the snow and had to stop. I just smoke now. It makes me happy. I'd rather smoke a bowl then do anything else.


----------



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

girls girls girls calm down







this is a thread to share our experiences no need to get harsh


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> 521 1N5 u dick ride jim morrison u hommo, did u cry when he died?lol,


that would be another warn for you. Why dont you tell me whether you want to be part of this community.... save me the time and trouble in dealing with your continued trollage.










now please, stop derailing my thread.....


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> don't you guys get it?
> 
> Pbyte is a CEO
> 
> c*ck Eating Officer


 What this is not trolling


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> What this is not trolling





> now please, stop derailing my thread.....


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

some drugs are very bad and can mess up ur life, but others like viagra can inhance it


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> I prefer constructive instead of destructive drugs.. luckily thanks to a rather large loop hole in some goverment documents a nice substance called Methyl-1-Testosterone is legal for the time being... and insanely potent.
> 
> the older 1-testosterone is chemically identical to Primobolan as far as all functioning groups are concernd. This stuff provides and awesome feeling, however you can absolutely not drink any alcohol or take drugs while your on it. Never a problem for me as i do neither.


 Is M1T really all that ?? I've done about 3 cycles with 1-AD, last time stacked with 4-AD, I wasn't too impressed. Like IFBB pro Tom Prince said once - "If steroids are a high-performance car, prohormones are a skateboard with one wheel missing". Most of this stuff sounds good in theory but gets broken down by your liver, so only a small dosage actually gets used by your body. However, I haven't tried M1T.

Oh yeah back to the original topic:
I used to smoke plenty of weed
done acid about 12 times
coke about 6 times
X once
Now I just drink but not that much

oh yeah, plenty of ephedra, which is an illegal drug..effective April 12th


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

i dont do drugs im clean







. my aunt died form smokin 2 much weed. thats probly the reason why i dont.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2004)

Drugs never appealed to me. Nothing really had an effect that I liked enough to try twice. I've smoked weed bunch of times, but that was a long time ago. Xanax was nice and relaxing.
I'm too old to do anything now.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i don't do any drugs and I'm proud, i know this may loose some respect for me but i've lost some respect from others in this thread. I will still respect you 100% about piranha but personally i have less respect for some now.


----------



## Pseudotropheus (Feb 14, 2004)

I live in Lakeville MN. If any of you know where it is or have heard of it please verify. I believe that it's top 10 in us for drug use In the high school alone. PPl are trying to understand why this is because the rest of MN is very clean. Smoked in hawaii on a band trip once. prem quality hawaiin bud. hehe


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I smoke bud all the time. I have done a lot of shrooms but no acid. I have done coke once but not speed. Pain pills and whatever other pills like valium, xanax bars, oxy cotton. Weed makes me comfortable with being lazy which isnt cool but I need it for stress, roadrage, anger and to just chill the f*ck out.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

P-byte .lets dance over pm .........


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

my drug of choice is jacking it...hehehehe


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

TormenT said:


> my drug of choice is jacking it...hehehehe












remeber boys and girls, sex can wait, masterbate









i have loss 2 friends who ahve OD on drugs, one X and the other was herion, they werent close friends but i knew them cause they were major suppliers in the area and stuff went through them and then to me where i would pass it out to others to sell

them, me, dealers

i really dont get emothional when people die, i killed a bunch of ants at my grandmas funeral and had to sit in the car while the ceronony ended


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

weed from when i was 13 to 35 everyday practically, 4 year coke binge after divorce back in '92, and an occasional shroom and acid trip. Sober for 4 years now...I have no regrets and no bad effects.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

living down south a sip on alot ou syrup, purple sprite

makes me lazy but not like weed and I only sip when I have a day off work or no other obligations, making it uneffective to my life, but meds are hard on your liver so I anticipate it is affecting me and kinda scares me what the long term conditions could be.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> i killed a bunch of ants


Holy sh*t your a bad ass now


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i knew them cause they were major suppliers in the area and stuff went through them and then to me where i would pass it out to others to sell
> 
> them, me, dealers










do you even know what your admitting to? I would keep that sh*t to yourself, as you would be looking at serious time for trafficing!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i gave that stuff up aobut a year after i started then just stuck to weed and the occsonal shroom

my mom that i was mean for not paying attention to the funeral, but yeah, i am bad ass :laugh:


----------



## BT82 (Apr 9, 2004)

Kory said:


> > i killed a bunch of ants
> 
> 
> Holy sh*t your a bad ass now


 LOL nice one


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm quite proud to say that I haven't done anything - I drink occasionally and thats it. I'd rather not f*ck myself up, I need all my brian cells!


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I havent done any drugs. Although i did smoke ciggs over the summer of sixth grade. Only like a pack and that was threw out the hole summer lol! i have drank twice and got drunk once. I like drinking on occasion but drugs are not for me. I spend my money elsewhere and im proud of it.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> This is not a thread to brag about how to do drugs, I just wanna know what drugs some members have done, what they had problems with, and how it effected their lives. If people start posting about how to prepare a herion needle, im gonna break skulls.


 none, ever and I don't drink or smoke. I don't need that crap in my life.

but I have a problem with my little borother trying crack, weed,drinking and he's only 12. I don't know what to do.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Kory said:


> > i killed a bunch of ants
> 
> 
> Holy sh*t your a bad ass now


 L o L ahahahahahahah


----------

